# Seriously damaged frame or what.



## 1966fastbacks (Nov 19, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/70s-Schwin...=item3640986183:g:ZJIAAOSwW~Jb8pxF:rk:15:pf:0
Whats with that frame? Frame from another bike? Stays even attach to the seat tube at a stange angle and location.


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Nov 19, 2018)

I would stay away from that one. It doesn’t even look like a Fastback frame to me.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 19, 2018)

Why would someone spend the money making a fake something like that?


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Nov 19, 2018)

Who knows man. Run fast. Something is wrong


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 19, 2018)

I am a fastback expert. that is the seldom seen and little known Schwinn WTF frame.


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Nov 19, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Why would someone spend the money making a fake something like that?



Really. And the rest of the bike is not right either. And ask a fortune for it.  Makes you wonder how straight it is to. I needed a good laugh today.


----------



## Sven (Nov 20, 2018)

I know absolutely nothing about Fastbacks or Stingrays. But something just doesn't look right.
It does say that it has been modified.


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Nov 20, 2018)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I am a fastback expert. that is the seldom seen and little known Schwinn WTF frame.



I have a number of FBs as well. Looks like bice paint on junk. Pixie frame maybe? Idk.


----------



## Jaxon (Nov 20, 2018)

I would give 100 dollars for the front tire


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 20, 2018)

Modified girls frame? V/r Shawn


----------



## Jrodarod (Nov 20, 2018)

Looks like a Scrambler frame


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Nov 20, 2018)

Jrodarod said:


> Looks like a Scrambler frame



That was my thought also, like a ‘79-80’s Scrambler frame.


----------



## pedal4416 (Nov 21, 2018)

I asked if the top tube was replaced or if it’s bent down. Seller claims
“It is a Schwinn frame. It was a a prototype they decided not to use so i am told.”


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Nov 21, 2018)

pedal4416 said:


> I asked if the top tube was replaced or if it’s bent down. Seller claims
> “It is a Schwinn frame. It was a a prototype they decided not to use so i am told.”



Gotta kinda wonder if that was a "prototype" overload tube that used epoxy and electrical tape.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 21, 2018)

pedal4416 said:


> I asked if the top tube was replaced or if it’s bent down. Seller claims
> “It is a Schwinn frame. It was a a prototype they decided not to use so i am told.”




 well that would make the owner easy to identify, he would be the one with his pants on fire


----------



## pedal4416 (Nov 21, 2018)

He’s got another fastback for sale, you’d think he would have noticed, but judging by how poopty this bike is glued together I’m sure he’s in his own little world.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 21, 2018)

Crappy pics


----------



## pedal4416 (Nov 21, 2018)

Those rear fender braces....


----------

